# German bands



## cmhardw (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I recently bought "Von hier an blind" by "Wir sind Helden" and I like it! Does anyone have any recommendations of some other German bands? Are any other albums from "Wir sind Helden" really good?

I have a couple Rammstein albums already, and I have a pretty varied taste in music in general. In English I listen to Breaking Benjamin, Evans Blue, Five Finger Death Punch, some Marilyn Manson, Nine Inch Nails, jazz, Evanescence, Linkin Park, classic rock, so a mix of harder stuff and softer stuff.

Thanks for any recommendations,
Chris


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 21, 2008)

You could try Oomph (since that's the only other German band I can think of off the top of my head).


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 21, 2008)

Blind Guardian has always been a favorite of mine. Their album Nightfall in Middle Earth is wonderful.


----------



## Dene (Apr 22, 2008)

Eisbrecher, although Ramms+ein are still the best!!


----------



## tim (Apr 22, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I recently bought "Von hier an blind" by "Wir sind Helden" and I like it! Does anyone have any recommendations of some other German bands? Are any other albums from "Wir sind Helden" really good?
> 
> ...



I think you'll also like "Die Reklamation" from "Wir sind Helden". In my opinion that album (i think their first) is even a bit better, but that's just personal preference .
A list of some other german bands i usually listen to:
Die Toten Hosen
Die Ärzte
PeterLicht
Rammstein


----------



## cmhardw (May 3, 2008)

> I think you'll also like "Die Reklamation" from "Wir sind Helden". In my opinion that album (i think their first) is even a bit better, but that's just personal preference .
> A list of some other german bands i usually listen to:
> Die Toten Hosen
> Die Ärzte
> ...



Thanks Tim, I bought "Die Reklamation", and I like it a lot as well! I hate that my German isn't to the point where I can perfectly understand all the lyrics, but I can understand the gist of each song. I'd say I understand about 75% of "Von hier and Blind" and 40-50% of Die Reklamation. I basically go through the lyrics booklet and look up words I don't know. Some of the idioms I have to look up on forums for weirdos like me who only speak school-taught German ;-)

I really want to improve my German, and I like "Wir sind Helden", so I figure this is at least one way to learn some new words, and enjoy doing it too! I'll check out some of the other bands people have mentioned here, thanks all!

Vielen Dank, und hoffentlich werde ich bald ein bißchen besser Deutsch sprechen können ;-)

Chris


----------



## Dene (May 3, 2008)

This si so true. The only German I know is from Rammstein lyrics. I actually can do quite a bit of basic sentence structure and vocab discerning.


----------



## joey (May 3, 2008)

Kraftwerk
Rammstein
Caliban

Ok, Kraftwerk are just funny.
Rammstein, I don't really like, just "Bang Bang" is funny.
Caliban, are actually ok-ish. I only have "Goodbye" (sung in english), which I don't like, but like listening to. Also "Fire of Night", again I don't like it, but like listening to it.


----------



## Dene (May 3, 2008)

joey said:


> Rammstein, I don't really like, just "Bang Bang" is funny.



"Feuer frei!"

And yes it is a great song.


----------



## Siraj A. (May 4, 2008)

Die Fantastische Vier!

hehe


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 22, 2009)

Massive thread bump FTW!

I bought some CDs while in Germany at worlds, and I wanted to post about it.

I bought:
Die Toten Hosen - Opium furs Volk
Sportfreunde Stiller - Burli
Die Fantastischen Vier - Best of 1990-2005
Oomph! - Wahrheit oder Pflicht
Kruder & Dorfmeister - The K&D Sessions (Austrian band if I understand correctly)

So far I like these albums a lot! I asked some Germans at the hostels I stayed at and one guy really recommended Die Ärzte - Die Bestie in Menschengestallt, so I will probably buy that soon as well. I really like Sportfreunde Stiller also, they remind me of Wir sind Helden. Does anyone else here like them? Can you recommend another good album? I like metal sounds also, and I have listened to Eisbrecher on pandora, so I will probably also get something from Eisbrecher soon too. Can anyone recommend a good album? I already have lots by Rammstein and I like!

Also, can anyone recommend a good album from one of the bands I already bought? I like all of these bands, and would like to buy more of their stuff!

Chris


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 22, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Massive thread bump FTW!
> 
> I bought some CDs while in Germany at worlds, and I wanted to post about it.
> 
> ...



I have 1 Sportfreunde Stiller CD and 3 Wir sind Helden CDs (including "von hier an blind") and I like them!
Good choice!


----------



## Sin-H (Oct 22, 2009)

Die Fantastischen Vier - 4 Gewinnt
and their album "Lauschgift"

classics in good old german hip hop 
today's german rappers suck, with very few exceptions 


and generally, in Germany, you have to decide between Die Toten Hosen and Die Ärzte. You cannot like both of them 
except for "10 kleine Jägermeister" and "Männer sind Schweine" which are songs you HAVE to like, no matter what your choice was.

German Metal: Deadlock, but their lyrics are in English. Maybe F.P. would know more about Metal...


----------



## Kian (Oct 22, 2009)

Nena. Forever and always.

Note: I am aware of only 99 Red Balloons, but it's such an awesome song I felt they needed to be noted.


----------



## Eronus (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey you.
I came from Germany. and this german bands you all choose are very good.
I like ''Culcha Candela'' http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ki7zVzIOIkQ 
or this 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vR8Q_ehhoAw

And (this isnt really a band^^) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMqIuAJ92tM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yphwzD1XaBY


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 22, 2009)

Kian said:


> Nena. Forever and always.
> 
> Note: I am aware of only 99 Red Balloons, but it's such an awesome song I felt they needed to be noted.



Ewww ^^
it suckz!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Oct 22, 2009)

Rammstein.
if you have the chance, check out German Pussy
(note, it's not safe for work, or home, or any place with other people around)


----------



## hillary (Oct 23, 2009)

If you have any questions about translations I could help out. I am an undergraduate in translation studies and I am glad when I can help.

I don't have any albums of the bands you have listed (except for "so wie einst real madrid" by Sportfreunde) but I could recommend some similar stuff. If you like Die Toten Hosen you are definitely going to like Die Ärzte (don't worry about choosing a favourite, you can hardly tell the difference)
I'm not really up-to-date with pop music but I know some older stuff. I really like "Posen" by Die Sterne and "K.O.O.K" by Tocotronic. Those are real classics. They sound like crossovers between Wir sind Helden/Sportfreunde Stiller and Toten Hosen/Ärzte. Right in the middle between them.
If you are looking for something similar to Rammstein you should check out D.A.F. (Deutsch-Amerikanische Freundschaft). They are from the 80s though, and some people find it offensive.
My favourite of all German bands is Stereo Total. It's a French-German duo who never really made it into mainstream. I just really love that French accent.


----------



## Raffael (Oct 23, 2009)

You should definetly get the song "Tag am Meer" from "Die Fantasitschen Vier".
It's from the album "4. Dimension" and it's one of the best songs ever.
If you like this band, you should get some solo stuff from Thomas D.
If you like metal, listen into "Megavier", which is the texts of"Die fantastischen Vier" together with the music of "Megalomaniacs" (or sth like that, can never remember their name correctly)

In the 90's I was a very very big fan of "Die Toten Hosen", I'd recommend any album before "Opium fürs Volk".
Actually I really like "Die Ärzte" as well.
IMO, besides they both make some kind of popular punk music, they have not much in common.

Maybe you'd like "Böhse Onkelz", "Seeed" and "Peter Foxx" as well.

btw:
Never forget that there are only two kinds of music: Music you like and music you don't like.


----------



## LNZ (Oct 23, 2009)

I own every Rammstein album so far plus some live DVD's too.

And if you count KMFDM as a German act, then I own lots of their albums too.

I also own two Kraftwerk CD's too.

I was introduced to KMFDM and Rammstein through internet research into the Columbine high school massacre in September 2001.


----------



## tim (Oct 23, 2009)

You might want to check out "Reich & Sexy" (I + II) from Die Toten Hosen, which is a "Best of" album from them.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 27, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> and generally, in Germany, you have to decide between Die Toten Hosen and Die Ärzte. You cannot like both of them
> except for "10 kleine Jägermeister" and "Männer sind Schweine" which are songs you HAVE to like, no matter what your choice was.



Männer sind Scweine is a good song, I've been listening to it on youtube! Zehn kleine Jägermeister is on Opium fürs Volk, so I have that one already, and I like it!

Yep, I think I definitely have to buy an album from die Ärzte! Thanks for the other suggestions here too everyone. I'm going to have to decide which ones to get on my first pass, because shipping is kinda high.

I'm trying to think of an analog to the situation of Die Ärzte and Die Toten Hosen. I guess you can't really like Metallica and Slayer both, you kinda have to pick one or the other. I pick Metallica, I don't really like Slayer  Or I guess I've heard people say you sort of can't like A Perfect Circle and Tool both, you sort of have to pick one. I do like both of those bands though :-S

I'll update on which albums I get once I order them, thanks everyone!

Chris


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 27, 2009)

Have you considered Edguy? They sing in English but they're from Germany.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Oct 27, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Sin-H said:
> 
> 
> > and generally, in Germany, you have to decide between Die Toten Hosen and Die Ärzte. You cannot like both of them
> ...




I think Judas Priest and Iron Maiden is a similar (but not exact) situation. You can like them both, but you must ultimately pledge your allegiance to one and only one. There can be only one.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 22, 2010)

Thread bump. I recently bought Bäst of: die Ärzte and it is awesome! Thanks for the recommendations guys, this album and this band are awesome!

Chris


----------



## coinman (Jul 22, 2010)

joey said:


> Kraftwerk
> Rammstein
> Caliban
> 
> ...



I don't know if i find Kraftwerk al that funny, i like them  

There is however a swedish band "Tyskarna från Lund" that do a funny type of Kraftwerk music. There is also a cube in the first video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZ3XlpJqPt0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A3kMTZwSQ8&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hzf9FJjkLb8&feature=related


----------



## cubedude7 (Jul 22, 2010)

Edguy

I would recommend this song:


----------



## Kidstardust (Jul 22, 2010)

Maybe this Band: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MIA.

Erster Eindruck: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0znKJHcTTs


----------



## Chance (Jul 22, 2010)

Rammstein, Klee, and Sohne Mannheims. Some of my favorite German bands. I am taking German in school, and we used to listen to German songs everyday. German class is just so fun.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Jul 22, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Sin-H said:
> 
> 
> > and generally, in Germany, you have to decide between Die Toten Hosen and Die Ärzte. You cannot like both of them
> ...



I know this was a long time ago, but whoever said you cant like APC and Tool both is Blaspheming!! (Puscifer included)

I did hear this about Led Zeppelin and The Who, but that was before my time. Apparently my step-dad also used to beat up kids that were wearing rush shirts cuz they were geeky. Random music stuff, but I had to post about apc and tool, im a mjk freak. lol. xD


----------



## Pietersmieters (Jul 22, 2010)

Gunther! whuahahaha


----------

